# panorama split



## zamanakhan (Sep 6, 2010)

i was wondering if there is an easier way to do this: i have a panorama but instead of sending it out to print and it costing an arm and a leg i was wondering if there is an action or some program that can split the image into multiple 5x7's that way i can print each and just hang them on a wall separately, i think it would look neater than one massive piece. It would be nice if i can do 2 rows or more and 7 columns from one massive image


----------



## brendle (Sep 9, 2010)

I just registered because I am completely ignorant to most image processing things, but i heard of something called the rasterbator (funny name, I know.)  I think it only works in black and white, and it may not be as high of resolution as you want, but its worth checking out!  The Sect of Homokaasu - The Rasterbator


----------



## Merlin_AZ (Sep 11, 2010)

zamanakhan said:


> but instead of sending it out to print and it costing an arm and a leg


I've used these guys and their prices aren't bad.
Big Photo Help
They shipped the same day.


----------

